# First Attempt At Water Shots!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Following on from Bios great post regarding water over watches and whilst I had 10 minutes to spare, I thought I'd do a few Q&D's!

Let me know what you think. I know that they are quite dark, but I did this deliberately to create a dark moody effect














































cont


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

cont


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Mark


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

1st and 3rd are my fave!


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

1st and 3rd do it for me - interesting concept


----------

